# سلسلة علم اللاهوت العقيدى



## بنت الملك22 (15 سبتمبر 2008)

*انا النهاردة سرقتلكم من موقع الاجزاء دى 
بس كل يوم هنزل جزء *

​*علم الاهوت العقيدى
جزء 1
القمص تادرس شحاته*​
*

علم اللاهوت لغوياً :

كلمة اللاهوت مشتقة من الكلمة اليونانية ( ثيولوجى ) ومعناها العلوم التى تختص بالله , وهناك من يرجعها إلى العربية لأن ( الإل ) هو الله وأيضاً كلمة ( لاه ) تعنى أصل اسم الله أما وزنه فهو فعلوت مثل : ( رهبوت – رحموت – جبروت , وهى صيغة مبالغة )


علم اللاهوت اصطلاحا ً :

هو العلم الذى يتحدث عن الله وطبيعته وصفاته وشرائعه ومعاملاته مع البشر فى الكتاب المقدس وكذا فى سائر التعاليم الإيمانية .


أنواع علم اللاهوت 


1. علم اللاهوت الروحى : 

ويبحث فى الأمور الروحية وبناء الإنسان روحيا بمنهج أرثوذكسى سليم .
2. علم اللاهوت النظرى : 
وهو الذى يبحث فى الأمور الإلهية بطريقة نظرية معتمداً على العقل فقط دون النقل من الكتب المقدسة .

3. علم اللاهوت العقيدى :

وهو الذى يعتمد فى دراسته على العقل والنقل معا فى كل المعتقدات المسيحية والإيمانية , ويبرهن على صحتها من العقل ومن الكتاب المقدس وكتب الأباء القديسين .

4. علم اللاهوت المقارن : 

وهو الذى يبحث فى البدع والهرطقات ويناقش نقطة البدء فيها والجلسات التى عقدت بسببها والرد عليها بالبراهين العقلية والنقلية .

5. علم اللاهوت الأدبى : 

وهو الذى يبحث فى الآداب والأخلاق المسيحية ونظم الشريعة وسلوك الإنسان ومسئولياته وعمل الضمير ومفهوم الوصايا روحياً وأدبياً فى المسيحية .

6. علم اللاهوت الطقسى :

وهو العلم الذى يبحث فى طقوس الكنيسة وترتيبها وصلوات وممارسات الأسرار من الناحية الطقسية وكذا فى شكل الكنيسة وبنائها الطقسى ومحتوياتها وكل مستلزمات العبادة المسيحية . 

7. علم اللاهوت الرعوى : 

وهو ما يسمى بعلم الرعاية ولكن كلمة اللاهوت الرعوى 

أوضح وأقرب إلى الصواب حيث أن الله هو الراعى الحقيقى . وهو يبحث فى نظم الرعاية والخدمة ووسائل جذب النفوس وربحها وطرق الخدمة فى المدينة والقرية وتنظيم إدارة الكنائس وتنظيم الخدمة بها . 

8. علم اللاهوت الدستورى :

وهو الذى يجمع كل معتقدات المسيحية والكنيسة كدستور وقانون وسجل لكل بنود المعتقدات الإيمانية فى الديانة المسيحية .

9. علم اللاهوت الأبائى ( أو التقليد ) : 

وهو علم الباترولوجى أى علم أقوال الأباء وهو الذى يبحث فى نصوص أقوال الأباء فى الأمور اللاهوتية والمعتقدات الإيمانية لتثبيت براهينها من أقوال الأباء القديسين المعترف بهم فى الكنيسة المقدسة .

10. علم اللاهوت التفسيرى : 

وهو الذى يقوم بتفسير الأسفار فى العهدين القديم والجديد وشرح ما عسر فهمه , وارتباط الآيات معا من جهة موضوع معين لإظهار التفسير السليم لآيات الكتاب المقدس واستخراج الحقائق الإيمانية والمعتقدات اللاهوتية منه . 


مباحث علم اللاهوت

ومن أنواع علم اللاهوت التى ذكرناها يتضح أن الموضوعات الأساسية التى يبحثها اللاهوت بفروعها هى :-

1. الثيولوجى :

وهو الذى يبحث فى الله ووجوده وصفاته وتثليث أقانيمه ومعاملاته مع خليقته .

2. الانتربولوجى الإنسانى :

وهو الذى يبحث فى أصل الإنسان وطبيعته وامتيازاته . وسقوطه ونتائج خطيئته .

3. السوتيريولوجى ( الخلاص ) :

وهو الذى يبحث فى خلاص الإنسان ومعنى الخلاص وكيفيته وبركاته ونتائجه والمفهوم الأرثوذكسى للخلاص فى الحياة المسيحية ووسائط النعمة للمؤمنين .

4. الكريستولوجى :

وهو الذى يتحدث عن شخصية المسيح ابن الله الوحيد فى لاهوته وطبيعته وتجسده والفداء الذى أتمه على الصليب , أعماله ومعجزاته .

5. الإكليزيولوجى ( الكنسى ) : 

وهو النظام الذى يختص بالكنيسة , نشأتها وعملها فى المؤمنين بأسرارها المقدسة ونظام طقوسها فى العهد القديم والعهد الجديد والمعانى الروحية المرتبطة بها وكذا فى نظم وترتيبات الخدمة بالكنيسة .

6. الأسخاتولوجى ( الأمور المستقبلية ) : 

وهو الذى يبحث فى النفس البشرية والحياة والموت والفردوس والسماء ( الملكوت وجهنم ) وعلامات المجئ الثانى والملك الألفى والاختطاف والدينونة 

7. البايبولوجى : 

8. هو الذى يبحث فى الكتاب المقدس وموضوعاته الأساسية واستخراج التعاليم اللاهوتية والعقيدية الكتابية من الكتاب المقدس .

ندعوكم للاشتراك بـــــــــــــــ*
*
جـــــــروب ربنـــــــــا موجــــــــود**
*
شعارنــــ†ــــا ​ 


​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 سبتمبر 2008)

رااااااااااااااااااائع يا بنت الملك 
مرسىىىىىىى جدا 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## ROWIS (15 سبتمبر 2008)

مرسييييي علي السرقة

هههههههههههه


----------



## بنت الملك22 (15 سبتمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> رااااااااااااااااااائع يا بنت الملك
> مرسىىىىىىى جدا
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


_*
ميرسي على ردك يا كوكو نورت*_​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (15 سبتمبر 2008)

rowis قال:


> مرسييييي علي السرقة
> 
> هههههههههههه



هههههههههههههه شكرا على ردك​


----------

